# whats your nick name ?



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

i think its interesting to know some . My nick name in real life is kashi . oNline if you like you can call me modi . You ?


----------



## Penemue (Feb 23, 2010)

Is Kashi short for anything?
Mines Rhin, short for Rhianne. Or when i was very little, Smudge, though i'm not entirely sure why...


----------



## Modifier (Aug 17, 2011)

yeah for my real name . MOst people dont get my name as its so unique lol


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Mo, Mon, Monie, MoJ, J mon ,Jmoney, Mo Mo, SJ, MJ 

Different ppl call me different things so I have a lot of nicknames.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

My name is alice. I am called APA (short for "alice palace alice) by my dad and alice-a-roooo! by my nephew.


----------



## Undeclared (Nov 10, 2011)

Eli, 

etho,

Blize.

First one because it's short for my name. Last two I could explain--but you wouldn't understand.


----------



## The Doc (Nov 10, 2011)

My real name is Kevin, I've had so many nicknames it's hard to list. A few big ones would be; Kev, Lil K (when I was in rec soccer), Puan (don't ask), and DC.

I go by DC for a few reasons, mostly because it's stuck longest (about 11 years), but lately most people I know just call me Kevin.


----------



## luemb (Dec 21, 2010)

Dew. 

M. T. Dew. Private eye and consulting engineer at your service. 

 
ok time to stop being silly. My nicknames on here are lttm, dew and mountains. In real life, I go by my real name, cause it's short.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

IRL my first nickname was Sissy.

I've also been Motor-mouth, a shortened version of my real name, Wissy, Chi-lee, and Twila Twatsworth (those last three are from my ex who had about ten nicknames for me depending on his mood, but those were the most common, and he used Wissy and Chi-lee more often in public or around others, for obvious reasons).

I'm also Marm.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been called Oreo, due to my (relatively) fair skin, dark hair and preference for black clothes.


----------



## birthday (Feb 6, 2011)

My nicknames:

Jess
Jessi
Yash
Yashi
Yash-pash-mash (given to me by my little brother)
Nes


----------



## Swelly (Nov 3, 2011)

They call me Stompy.


----------



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

-- puddin.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 17, 2011)

Nicknames I've had over the years include Steve, Spud, Joey da Mouse, bunnk, and uh... Papa bear.


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

@Stephen also calls me button, hence the sig . Not Button, just button.


----------



## 3053 (Oct 14, 2009)

My name is Jeni

jenjen
J wizz
glitter
stardust 
fairy face
e - eyes
Jen - itils (my friend is strange)


----------



## OrangeCounty (Jul 30, 2010)

apple
ap
lirpa
bunny
weirdo
tinkerbell


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Nicknames I've had over the years include Steve, Spud, Joey da Mouse, bunnk, and uh... Papa bear.



I'm goin to call you Spud from now on XD well either that or Steps cuz I like how it sounds


----------



## Donkey D Kong (Feb 14, 2011)

My sister called me squish (meaning vagina) and my mother calls me squish without knowing why my sister did. I personally find it funny.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

I didn't have a nickname growing up, although when i met my husband he called me wildcard. Yeah, weird, although if you knew the dynamics , it would make perfect sense.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

D. just that letter. 

I've also been called Wednesday and Daria, after the fictional characters.


----------



## progBOT (May 4, 2011)

My name's Shiloh. A lot of my friends and family call my shi (pronounced "shy") for short. I've been called by my middle and last names as well (I react to these names as equally as I do my first, even though I'm hardly ever called by them).


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never really had any nicknames, no one even shortens my first name. Which is good, Britt sucks.


----------



## Le9acyMuse (Mar 12, 2010)

Tim, Tim-Tim, Timmy-Tucker, Timothy-Jerome

(guess my name for 1,000 thanks)

From an infj: Spooftie, Cray, Tegan (lol), Tighe, Friedz, Birthday Boy (from Birthday Massacre song)
Sebben
Bleak
Friedrastian (preferred)
Gloves (by music store employees)


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Cabbage. I'm more accustomed to being called Cabbage than my 'real name'. 
I've thought of changing my legal name to Cabbage, maybe some day I will.

Some people on this forum have called me Cru.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

I'll give you one guess


----------



## strawberryLola (Sep 19, 2010)

^Ace Face!


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Naz 
Nazty:dry:/Naza:frustrating:
Nina
Lil Bear
Potato
Liony
Gulabo (LOL @Jawz)
Shereen (only my mother calls me by this name)
Squishy
and several more..


----------



## piggy (Nov 14, 2011)

Everyone calls me piggy in real life too (^(oo)^)v


----------



## sameer6 (Sep 15, 2010)

I Don't have nicknames..


----------



## traceur (Jan 19, 2012)

haven't had a nickname other then in the army, and i am taking that one with me to the grave...

i do tend to use a large assortment of fake names when i go to new places. aspecially coffee bars that call you by your name to get your order.


----------

